# replica euro mounts??



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone have any experience with the replica euro mounts sold by vandykes? looking specifically at this one http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/EM5-P990.aspx

for an antelpoe that I have that I didnt save the skull. 
question is what do you use to mount the horns to the square peg holes? already have the horns detached from the skull plate and I know you usually epoxy them to fasten them to something, but what fits in the square holes?????? also do they look realistic?????? thanks


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Square bar stock steel. Fiberglass or Bondo the bar stock inside the horns and slip them into the skull.


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

o.k. thanks, have you ever used one? just curious how real they look?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You pried the horns off the cores, boiled the skull plate, cut the cores short (app. 1/2 the length) and drilled a small pilot hole in the horns _above_ the cut off cores to let the air escape when you Bondo the horns back on...right?

Mitch


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

yes pulled the horns oof the core, the skull plate was cut off of the skull like I was gonna have a shoulder mount, so I have no need to keep the , whats left over skull plate and cores, thats why I was looking at the "replica" skulls.


----------

